# Crown DCi Amplifier Line



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I am just finishing building a pair for new front speaker cabinet which require bi-amplification. I have a Crown amplifier that I use for my 18" sub which I like. So being that I need another amp for these speakers I thought I would get another Crown. Being that this amp is for mids and highs I want a higher quality amp than the one used with my sub and that's where the DCi amps come in. What are your feeling towards the DCi line of amps? I'm going to get the Dci8|300


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

FYI - I moved your thread to the proper forum and deleted the other thread you started which was a duplicate. The reason this thread didn't show up right away was because you posted it in the reviews section. :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You do know that installation-grade amps only have bare-wire inputs, right? I.e., no traditional jacks that you can plug a cable into.

One of the great benefits of bi-amplification is high efficiency. With no passive crossover in the signal chain to suck down power, you can get the same volume levels with say, 50 watts to each driver that would normally take 250 watts to achieve in a normal passive-crossover speaker. With that in mind, a 150-watt-per-channel amp seems like overkill.

A potential red flag, I can’t find any inputs sensitivity spec for this amp. If it’s too high, your receiver might not be able to drive it to full power. But given that you probably only need a fraction of its rated power anyway, that might not matter.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

The speakers are 2206 jbl, 600rms but the compression drivers are 100 to150w. Each driver and horn will get 300w. I was concerned 300w wouldn't be enough. I feel better now. What are you looking for? The input voltage for sensitively? Is it here: 

http://www.crownaudio.com/media/wysiwyg/DCi-N/DCi_DataSheet_Network_101113_Int.pdf


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I should clarify... I was concerned 300w wouldn't be enough to really drive the 2206s. I'll turn the gains down on the horns.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm also using a Denon 3312ci. Not sure what the output voltage is as I will be using its preamp.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You should have plenty of power with those drivers being 95dB sensitivity.

You already have one of these amps... are they in the room with you? 45dB fan noise is pretty loud.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I have another crown amp xls 1500 with the same fan system running my 18" tc sounds. That fan had never turned on let alone ever heard it. I think that is the max db rating with the fan at full blast. The fan on the xls is variable. I'm positive the fan won't be an issue. If it is it will get moved or I'll find a quieter way to cool it to keep the fan at bay.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

To answer your question, I don't have it yet. It got shipped yesterday. I should have it early next week. I ended up going with the 4 channel version with dsp and networking the 4|300n


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds good... keep us updated on how it works out.


----------

